# Virus? or missing system files?



## Ben1066 (May 27, 2008)

Hey,
Im using Vista home premium and I am having some issues. When I boot up my pc, as soon as the desktop appears I get about 5 warnings saying certain files cannot be found such as DriveSrc.dll. Each time they seem tobe different ones. I also cannot search in google as when I do it try to load thepage but jus freezes. This happens in IE and irefox. The internet does work as when I type an adress into the adress bar or launch from my bookmarks for some sites it works.

I have also recently had some problems with the task manager as it wasnt showing up. I sorted that by going into Regedit and deleting the taskmgrdisable part.

Also, when i go into taskmanager there is a proess called csrss.exe which doesnt have any description. I have done a search and have found it couldbe a virus. is this right?

I have done a virus scan with AVG 8.0 and this is te result:

"Scan ""Scan whole computer"" was finished."
"Infections found:";"0"
"Infected objects removed or healed";"0"
"Not removed or healed.";"0"
"Spyware found:";"0"
"Spyware removed:";"0"
"Not removed:";"0"
"Warnings count:";"90"
"Information count:";"0"
"Scan started:";"27 May 2008, 20:17:22"
"Total object scanned:";"786056"
"Time needed:";"1 hour(s) 18 minute(s) 9 second(s) "
"Errors encountered:";"0"

"Warnings"
"File";"Infection";"Result"
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C78AB3F-A857-482E-80C0-3A1E5238A565}";"Found Adware.Isearch";"Potentially dangerous object"
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5054F860-748D-4840-B7B4-DDDB428421AF}";"Found Adware.Generic";"Potentially dangerous object"
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{88D758A3-D33B-45FD-91E3-67749B4057FA}";"Found Adware.Generic";"Potentially dangerous object"
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9C691A33-7DDA-4C2F-BE4C-C176083F35CF}";"Found Adware.TitanShieldAntispyware";"Potentially dangerous object"
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2B2B5A1-B48C-4886-A318-723916A01024}";"Found Adware.Generic";"Potentially dangerous object"
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E6D5237D-A6C7-4C83-A67F-F9F15586FA62}";"Found Adware.Generic";"Potentially dangerous object"
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E8EDB60C-951E-4130-93DC-FAF1AD25F8E7}";"Found Adware.Generic";"Potentially dangerous object"
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE6A3E85-0F6C-49AD-8843-68FF44E7EEA9}";"Found Adware.SecureServicePack";"Potentially dangerous object"
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFF}";"Found Adware.Generic";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\atdmt.com.b3e33b5f";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\m.webtrends.com.b4ca7df0";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrends";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrends";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\msnportal.112.2o7.net.7225be6f";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\atdmt.com.b3e33b5f";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\doubleclick.net.bf396750";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adrevolver.com.4a719aa9";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adrevolver.com.b595d4db";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adrevolver.com.f6cfcad4";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adrevolver.com.9b9d670a";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\media.adrevolver.com.2be00b0";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\media.adrevolver.com.5fed601d";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\m.webtrends.com.b4ca7df0";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrends";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\doubleclick.net.bf396750";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.557bf2b0";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.539b0606";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.87a9ab5d";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.e762f029";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.830b6f08";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.b68f2b7b";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.8a47878";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.c982816c";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.ff92306";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\adbrite.com.71beeff9";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\adbrite.com.557c9f74";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\adbrite.com.d5e309c2";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\adbrite.com.e3b6fcdd";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\trafficmp.com.f3e5803e";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\trafficmp.com.a00e30b4";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\trafficmp.com.ae53b8b";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\trafficmp.com.37644bdb";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\trafficmp.com.e2e71e33";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\tacoda.net.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\tacoda.net.a3218a37";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\zedo.com.ff8ec9c0";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\zedo.com.775ee79c";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\zedo.com.14a38114";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\zedo.com.cef1c7af";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\zedo.com.dd15d628";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\zedo.com.a5b6a132";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\zedo.com.f1d14556";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\zedo.com.c1dd09f2";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\overture.com.8e32a996";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\atdmt.com.b3e33b5f";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\burstnet.com.a3218a37";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\tribalfusion.com.dcc03271";"Found Tracking cookie.Tribalfusion";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\adrevolver.com.f6cfcad4";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\adrevolver.com.9b9d670a";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\adopt.euroclick.com.fb764ef7";"Found Tracking cookie.Euroclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\adopt.euroclick.com.ffe11db7";"Found Tracking cookie.Euroclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\adopt.euroclick.com.891542da";"Found Tracking cookie.Euroclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\advertising.com.b624fa46";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\advertising.com.525a5fb9";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\advertising.com.203aa218";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\advertising.com.f62113d5";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\media.adrevolver.com.5fed601d";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\advertising.com.1820df7a";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\247realmedia.com.855b46d";"Found Tracking cookie.247realmedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\fastclick.net.9b41aa53";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\realmedia.com.ef906bac";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\realmedia.com.68087763";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\realmedia.com.125a868c";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\realmedia.com.e14be39e";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\2o7.net.19fc810a";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\2o7.net.e67f3d3d";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\2o7.net.99dac69b";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\2o7.net.9fcd59ba";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\2o7.net.92b4d8ae";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\mediaplex.com.f652b123";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\msnportal.112.2o7.net.7225be6f";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\casalemedia.com.5e43734d";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\casalemedia.com.1773afc";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\casalemedia.com.987e6b46";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt:\casalemedia.com.80ad4799";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\59rkdwgb.default\cookies.txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrends";"Potentially dangerous object"

Thanks for your help,
Ben


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I have Vista Home Premium too and I don't have Drivesrc.dll. So it must not be a windows dll. Which applications are auto-starting? Perhaps it is an application that reports the missing file problem.

About csrss, I have that showing in my task manager too. It does not have any description. So I think what you're seeing is normal.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------

